# Plant Ideas



## The Centipede (May 25, 2015)

Hey, i have a Scolopendra Sp. and i was wanting to plant a tropical type plant but i don't know what would grow well in my terrarium...i live in California so i don't know what plants would grow well here any ideas? Thanks


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Jun 1, 2015)

It depends a lot on if you're going to be using lights or not & what kind
&
How much you want to spend on plants

All of these are cheap & do pretty good indoors in a tank
Pothos & Spider Plants
&
IDK what they're call but like every HomeDepot has them
They look like small palm trees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 1, 2015)

<PSA>Don't use something from a hardware store unless you've given it a few months to "detox", since it probably has fertilizer and/or pesticides on it.</PSA>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 1, 2015)

Seconding Pothos. It needs basically no care and stays alive in shade well enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Centipede (Jun 1, 2015)

Anubis77 said:


> Seconding Pothos. It needs basically no care and stays alive in shade well enough.


 Thanks ya i have no light just what seeps through my window and gives my terrarium light wich is light for about 2 hours each day and i have an under tank heater so ya a plant that basically doesn't need light.


----------

